# Snape vs Gin vs Kuma vs Itachi vs Vader



## Artful Lurker (Aug 18, 2011)

This is a battle between the double agents, so who wins?

Snape (Harry Potter)
Gin (Bleach)
Kuma (One Piece) 
Itachi (Naruto)
Vader (Star Wars)

Scenario 1 - Best Agent

Scenario 2 - In a fight


----------



## Akatora (Aug 18, 2011)

As in a fight or who did it better?

Fight Vader should win

better agent not sure


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

For Agent Snape wins because he got the job done. For fight Vader or Kuma


----------



## Artful Lurker (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ Both


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 18, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Scenario 1 - Best Agent



You can toss Gin off the list right now. What a joke that was. And Vader? Double-agent my ass. If you mean the way he turned on Palpatine in the end, that was some spurr-of-the-moment bullshit.

I say Itachi wins it hands-down, but then that probably doesn't come as a surprise to anyone.



> Scenario 2 - In a fight



Probably Kuma or Gin, unless they end up facing eachother and Itachi capitalizes on the opportunity; being able to take them both out in one shot is unlikely as hell though, so I'm going with Gin.

Snape and Vader get fodderized; inb4 somebody brings up some obscure EU shit where Vader Force Chokes a fucking multiverse into submission or something.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh go cry somewhere else, Vader can mindrape anyone here. There is no multiversal character in SW or even universal. Stop your bawing over a fictional character's power level because your shitty generic character with a bad eye disease may lose to a guy whose feats in a 1970s to 80s movie won't do justice to him when the verse and it's power was just starting out.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 18, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Oh go cry somewhere else, Vader can mindrape anyone here. There is no multiversal character in SW or even universal. Stop your bawing over a fictional character's power level because your shitty generic character with a bad eye disease may lose to a guy whose feats in a 1970s to 80s movie won't do justice to him when the verse and it's power was just starting out.



Thanks for the tacit admission that Vader was never originally capable of any of that shit.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 18, 2011)

Many characters are originally not capable of most of the "shit" you speak off, Magneto was not originally a psionic and Galactus was not originally capable of taking the UN from Reed's hand when he does it to Abarasax many years later. By your logic we should disregard Naruto's part 2 feats since Kishi did not plan his manga out from chapter 1 with plans till everything he'd do in 2011.

-Vader already showed the ability to enter Luke's mind and pull out info
-Kenobi already displayed low level mindrape not going further due to dark side
-Vader already showed reacting to Han's blaster and deflecting it with the force
-Vader already casually ripped machinery nailed to the floor

Vader's NOOOOO moment in ep III>anything he did in the OT so should I disregard that feat too?

I was also refering to relying on limited exposure of a character whose in universe been around for 20 years since episode III and is limited to outdated effects which don't do justice to him. By this logic because Lucas did not plan on the origin of the word Sith or call the Emperor Palpatine or Sidious in episode VI means we should disregard episode I-III. They originally planned for Anakin being a separate character from Vader before episode V but changed their mind. Lucas borrowing on Coruscant and the name Palpatine which were EU related and introduced in prequels should be ignored because he did'nt plan that?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfIEdlba5ZQ[/YOUTUBE]

This is a feat arguably greater than anything Dooku did in the movies so should I ignore this?Lucas the creator of Clone Wars>You.

Your delicious tears of rage empower me with the dark side.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Aug 18, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> You can toss Gin off the list right now. What a joke that was. And Vader? Double-agent my ass. If you mean the way he turned on Palpatine in the end, that was some spurr-of-the-moment bullshit.
> 
> I say Itachi wins it hands-down, but then that probably doesn't come as a surprise to anyone.



Lest's not forget that Madara figured Itachi out while Snape fooled Voldy till the end


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 18, 2011)

Lets be honest here, the Star Wars power inflation did go completely through the roof.

I mean it's cool and all, but it did.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 18, 2011)

You mean by introducing various other force users throughout 25,000 years? Sure, Lucas himself made them more powerful with the Clone Wars stuff the rest is just canon material too. Sidious blunting the precog of force sensitives across the Galaxy in the prequels to hide the clone army is in G canon it's even in the episode III novel that he edited line by line to quote the author "what's in the book is because Mr. Lucas wanted it"


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 18, 2011)

I was kinda meaning from the orig trilogy. What with Luke Skywalker's ascent to godhood.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 18, 2011)

kuma gin or vader for fight, most likely vader with what TF is saying about mind rape. snape for agent


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 18, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Many characters are originally not capable of most of the "shit" you speak off, Magneto was not originally a psionic and Galactus was not originally capable of taking the UN from Reed's hand when he does it to Abarasax many years later. By your logic we should disregard Naruto's part 2 feats since Kishi did not plan his manga out from chapter 1 with plans till everything he'd do in 2011.



It's a different story when you're talking about characters that undergo discernable progress, instead of just blatant wank by fan authors who get the go-ahead from George Lucas, who will get down on his knees and suck ten cocks if it means he gets to walk away with five dollars at the end of the day.



> -Vader already showed the ability to enter Luke's mind and pull out info



So then maybe he can sneak a peak and realize what he's up against here.



> -Kenobi already displayed low level mindrape not going further due to dark side



Against who? What? When?

Define "mind rape." If you're talking about suggestion...



> -Vader already showed reacting to Han's blaster and deflecting it with the force



Don't Force users have some degree of precog? It sure as hell didn't look like "blaster-timing."



> -Vader already casually ripped machinery nailed to the floor



Fucking Gin practically sliced down a city block. Don't tell me ripping machinery out of the floor compares to something like that. 



> Vader's NOOOOO moment in ep III>anything he did in the OT so should I disregard that feat too?



All he did was shake the damn room and make sparks fly everywhere. If Luke can raise X-Wings and Palpatine can toss the damn Senate around, I don't see how this would qualify as an outlier.

It's still not going to mean jack against anyone here, though.



> I was also refering to relying on limited exposure of a character whose in universe been around for 20 years since episode III and is limited to outdated effects which don't do justice to him. By this logic because Lucas did not plan on the origin of the word Sith or call the Emperor Palpatine or Sidious in episode VI means we should disregard episode I-III. They originally planned for Anakin being a separate character from Vader before episode V but changed their mind. Lucas borrowing on Coruscant and the name Palpatine which were EU related and introduced in prequels should be ignored because he did'nt plan that?



If it's in the movies, I don't care *where* Lucas plagiarized it from. Hell I don't care if it's in the EU either, really, unless there are blatant continuity errors and discrepancies in power that go completely unexplained (which there are plenty of).



> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfIEdlba5ZQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is a feat arguably greater than anything Dooku did in the movies so should I ignore this?Lucas the creator of Clone Wars>You.



Comparable Jedi/Sith performed plenty of Force feats like that in the movies. I'm talking about cartoonishly-unreasonable high-end feats like life-wiping entire planets with the Force, having FTL reactions, fucking around with singularities, or whatever the hell kind of insanity Lucas's current whims have allowed to propagate.



> Your delicious tears of rage empower me with the dark side.



I can't help it, I'm laughing so hard right now.



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Lest's not forget that Madara figured Itachi out while Snape fooled Voldy till the end



Itachi's deception didn't really target Madara, though. Itachi was focused on keeping Sasuke from finding out the truth, and he would've succeeded had Madara not stuck his dick in the soup.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone got a scan of Vader Mind raping I thought they use the extreme power of suggestion?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 18, 2011)

Nikushumi, take your bitching somewhere else. Whether you like it or not the feats are canon, and there's more than enough of them around to show that Vader is owning all these guys in a fight. And I don't remember FTL reactions ever being mentioned for any Star Wars character so you can quit with that red herring.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 18, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Nikushumi, take your bitching somewhere else. Whether you like it or not the feats are canon, and there's more than enough of them around to show that Vader is owning all these guys in a fight.



There are varying levels of canonocity, but for anyone to say Vader honestly stands a chance in hell of winning here, I know for damn sure they're not talking about the movies.



> And I don't remember FTL reactions ever being mentioned for any Star Wars character so you can quit with that red herring.



I shit you not, I have heard people throw around "FTL reactions" for SW characters before. Whether they were referring to EU wank or just coming up with their own is something I'm not certain of, though. I'm just trying to make a point.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 18, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> There are varying levels of canonocity, but for anyone to say Vader honestly stands a chance in hell of winning here, I know for damn sure they're not talking about the movies.



Too bad that the EU is canon as long as it doesn't contradict the movies so your point is moot. And unfortunately for you the OP didn't specify that it was only movie Vader.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 18, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Too bad that the EU is canon as long as it doesn't contradict the movies so your point is moot. And unfortunately for you the OP didn't specify that it was only movie Vader.



Fair enough, but I play by my own rules.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> There are varying levels of canonocity, but for anyone to say Vader honestly stands a chance in hell of winning here, I know for damn sure they're not talking about the movies.
> 
> 
> 
> I shit you not, I have heard people throw around "FTL reactions" for SW characters before. Whether they were referring EU wank or just coming up with their own is something I'm not certain of, though. I'm just trying to make a point.



Get the fuck over already and cry about it somewhere else seriously.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 18, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Get the fuck over already and cry about it somewhere else seriously.



I didn't even say anything until Tranquil Fury came in and called me out on the issue.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I didn't even say anything until Tranquil Fury came in and called me out on the issue.



Saying Vader is fodderized here. 

Yeah I think you did.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 18, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Saying Vader is fodderized here.
> 
> Yeah I think you did.



Okay, I MIGHT'VE off-handedly mentioned something small like that. 

But I wasn't going into any rants about the EU or "crying" as you put it. So don't pretend like I just came into this thread and started EU-bashing.


----------



## Light (Aug 18, 2011)

BROLY SOLOS


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 18, 2011)

Vader kills them all with Force choke


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 18, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> But I wasn't going into any rants about the EU or "crying" as you put it. So don't pretend like I just came into this thread and started EU-bashing.



No, that's exactly what you were doing.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 18, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> No, that's exactly what you were doing.







Hey, look. Why don't we just agree to disagree?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Aug 18, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Vader kills them all with Force choke



Kuma don't need air


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Kuma don't need air



What about this?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Aug 18, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> What about this?



 Canon?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Canon?



I think thats one of Starkiller's abilities but still Vader could probably do that to Kuma with Force Push.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 18, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I was kinda meaning from the orig trilogy. What with Luke Skywalker's ascent to godhood.



You mean Luke at the age of 50 or 60 after all the powers and feats he's gotten since the OT?



> It's a different story when you're talking about characters that undergo discernable progress, instead of just blatant wank by fan authors who get the go-ahead from George Lucas, who will get down on his knees and suck ten cocks if it means he gets to walk away with five dollars at the end of the day



So Luke does'nt gain progress throughout 20-30 years in universe? . Most of the feats apply to different characters, so 7,000 years ago a guy could suck a planet means that every force user can? There are like billions of force users with different feats and powers. 



> So then maybe he can sneak a peak and realize what he's up against here



You wanted mindrape I gave you one low level one where he casually entered the mind of another force user forcefully and ripped out info. There's Sidious corrupting Luke to the dark side almost in episode VI. 



> Against who? What? When?
> 
> Define "mind rape." If you're talking about suggestion...



The suggestions as you put it are low level mental influences, the lightsiders don't do beyond that because it's dark side like. Sidious has no problem going beyond that. Lucas's new clone wars has memory erasing of Anakin's memories in season 3. 



> Don't Force users have some degree of precog? It sure as hell didn't look like "blaster-timing."



I was pointing out how he used his precog to react to a blaster and then deflect the attack with the force, not many force users in the movies do that outside Yoda with force lightning but that feat shows the use of force deflect in the movies as early as episode V. 



> Fucking Gin practically sliced down a city block. Don't tell me ripping machinery out of the floor compares to something like that



 I pointed out that early Vader's TK feats were casually so no upper limit was set on them allowing for his EU feats not contradicting, your original post was "good to know he could'nt do that shit before" to which I was originally responding in addition to your complaints about how a character in 1970s or 80s not being able to do something means later feats are discarded. I merely gave you an explanation for why Vader's feats would not contradict. If you want to argue the actual fight, I could give Vader's EU feats.



> All he did was shake the damn room and make sparks fly everywhere. If Luke can raise X-Wings and Palpatine can toss the damn Senate around, I don't see how this would qualify as an outlier.
> 
> It's still not going to mean jack against anyone here, though



No bro, I was pointing out how feat wise that was superior to anything he'd shown in OT. Palpatine's feat is also prequels. He did more than shake the room, he crushed machinery and this was after he had a grueling fight with Kenobi, got his limbs cut, burnt in lava and experienced the pain of the surgery while still adjusting to his new suit as opposed to 20 years later when he's adjuted more easily and got greater mastery over the dark side. Offcourse I'm not saying crushing machinery will help him here, I have other feats for him.



> If it's in the movies, I don't care where Lucas plagiarized it from. Hell I don't care if it's in the EU either, really, unless there are blatant continuity errors and discrepancies in power that go completely unexplained (which there are plenty of)



So that would make TFU, New Clone Wars, Rise of Darth Vader, Coruscant Nights and several others useable here according to you since they don't have any conflict with the main stories and fit perfectly in timeline. You can complain about their power levels, won't make them less canon.



> Comparable Jedi/Sith performed plenty of Force feats like that in the movies. I'm talking about cartoonishly-unreasonable high-end feats like life-wiping entire planets with the Force, having FTL reactions, fucking around with singularities, or whatever the hell kind of insanity Lucas's current whims have allowed to propagate



Life wiping entire planets is from Darth Nihilus who is not around some 4,000 years later. No one has FTL reactions, that's just a feat of their precog letting them react in time to such. They don't fight at FTL speeds or even lightspeeds. Luke some decades after OT as the most powerful user ever can manipulate black holes all he wants along with Kyp Durran whose not in the movie timeline. Sidious already has his dark shroud ability which is Galaxy level precog shrouding, you think that's not insane?




> There are varying levels of canonocity, but for anyone to say Vader honestly stands a chance in hell of winning here, I know for damn sure they're not talking about the movies



So you want to limit  suited Vader to feats in three movies where he's holding back against his son to help him become a dark lord or facing an old Kenobi or someone like Han Solo? Guys who are not capable of forcing him to use more dark side powers?



> I didn't even say anything until Tranquil Fury came in and called me out on the issue



Then why come in and say something like "inb4 someone posts some feat of Vader choking a multiversal"? There is no planet buster character in Starwars and most of the force users are at the movie levels, it's just the really strong ones like Exar Kun, Darth Nihilus, Prime Luke Skywalker, Starkiller, Darth Bane and several others who are the elite force users out of the billions who have existed throughout 25,000 years.



> Originally posted by *Rise of Darth Vader*
> Shryne hurried to Climber's side while the spec-three was moving through the room, making certain no further surprises awaited them. Yoda or just about any other Jedi Master would have been able to rid Climber of the battle droid with a Force push, but Shryne needed Climber's help to move the sparking carcass aside



See that?This one is weaker than movie Jedi masters. But offcourse upper mid to top tier force users are obviously the norm for EU force users 



> Canon?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cug2tjhHI-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Vader kills them all with Force choke





ShikiYakumo said:


> I think thats one of Starkiller's abilities but still Vader could probably do that to Kuma with Force Push.



But Kuma's Force Push>Vader's?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> But Kuma's Force Push>Vader's?



Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Please tell me you're joking.



Let me repeat myself...Kuma's force push is better then Vader's.....



prove me wrong.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Let me repeat myself...Kuma's force push is better then Vader's.....
> 
> 
> 
> prove me wrong.



You really want to be humiliated that badly by the people Knowledgeable on Star Wars here don't you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

<-----------still waiting


----------



## eaebiakuya (Aug 18, 2011)

Is hard to know who will attack who in a fight with many people. But Snape can kill anyone with 1 attack. But ofc he can be the first do die. If Gin charges in him direction he is dead.


----------



## Intus Legere (Aug 18, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Please tell me you're joking.





ShikiYakumo said:


> You really want to be humiliated that badly by the people Knowledgeable on Star Wars here don't you?



I only know the movies, and I doubt there is any telekinesis feat comparable to Kuma's feat of sending his enemies flying through the ocean in them. However, I'm genuinely curious: did Anakin or Vader use a force-push so powerful in the EU that it makes Kuma's powers laughable?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Intus Legere said:


> I only know the movies, and I doubt there is any telekinesis feat comparable to Kuma's feat of sending his enemies flying through the ocean in them. However, I'm genuinely curious: did Anakin or Vader use a force-push so powerful in the EU that it makes Kuma's powers laughable?



I wouldn't know since im not well versed on EU, im just trying not to underestimate EU.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 18, 2011)

What's to stop Vader from just crushing all their skulls in? Oh...right...nothing....


----------



## Artful Lurker (Aug 18, 2011)

Intus Legere said:


> I only know the movies, and I doubt there is any telekinesis feat comparable to Kuma's feat of sending his enemies flying through the ocean in them. However, I'm genuinely curious: did Anakin or Vader use a force-push so powerful in the EU that it makes Kuma's powers laughable?



Exactly my thoughts


----------



## Artful Lurker (Aug 18, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> What's to stop Vader from just crushing all their skulls in? Oh...right...nothing....



Reaction time?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Reaction time means nothing when Vader just kills them all with the force.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ Would if before he can make his move he's killed


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 18, 2011)

Vader pimp slaps everyone in this thread


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> ^^ Would if before he can make his move he's killed



Which wont happen.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Aug 18, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Which wont happen.



And why is that?

Because he's scary?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> And why is that?
> 
> Because he's scary?



......You fail at this.....you seriously do....

Im not going into details because there are better people then me here on the OBD that can do that and maybe dumb it down for you.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Aug 18, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> ......You fail at this.....you seriously do....



:amazed Fail at asking a question?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> :amazed Fail at asking a question?



Fail because your trying to debate against something you don't understand or even try to research.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Aug 18, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Fail because your trying to debate against something you don't understand or even try to research.



Well if your on about sensing the future Kuma has Haki


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Again it wont matter because Vader crushes them all before they can do anything.


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 18, 2011)

1) The beast double agent in the list Snape. 
Itachi got found out by Itachi. I also doubt he still had any use for the leaf. 
Vader wasn't a double agent unless you wanna call the whole story from episode III-VI a bluff he did by some unknown reason. 
We don't know what Kuma exactly tried to achieve or find out. He also failed.
Gin also isn't really a double agent. He tried to murder Aizen, because of some strange perception of himself and becaue he needed a reason. Also Aizen always knew about his intentions and kept Gin just for fun and because he is a troll.


2) About the fight: Even movie Vader can force shoke over an unknown intergalaktic distance beetween two destroyers. Since he will sense their arrival he can kill everyone here aside of perhaps PX-0-Kuma even without EU feats using his reach and Force choke.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Reaction time?



Average Jedi are fast enough to casually react to volleys of blaster bolts. Vader shits on average Jedi. And lolprecog.

Also:
guild wars 2 gold

And not to mention that the attack is also essentially instantaneous...



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> ^^ Would if before he can make his move he's killed



Which won't happen.



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> And why is that?
> 
> Because he's scary?



For a lot of reasons. Not the first of which being if he willed it he could use the force to keep them from moving.



I3igAl said:


> 2) About the fight: Even movie Vader can force shoke over an unknown intergalaktic distance beetween two destroyers. Since he will sense their arrival he can kill everyone here aside of perhaps PX-0-Kuma even without EU feats using his reach and Force choke.



Why force choke when he can just force crush? It's the same principle as force choke except that instead of using the force to crush the guys' larynx, he can use it to crush the guy's skull. Or their heart. Or whatever he damn well pleases.


So I reiterate:


			
				Myself said:
			
		

> What's to stop Vader from just crushing all their skulls in? Oh...right...nothing....


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 18, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> Why force choke when he can just force crush? It's the same principle as force choke except that instead of using the force to crush the guys' larynx, he can use it to crush the guy's skull. Or their heart. Or whatever he damn well pleases.



1. It has more style. 
2. I can avoid durabilty debates  and being called out to bring some feats, what the strongest things are he crushed, by saying he could just stop the air.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 18, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> Itachi got found out by Itachi.



Lol what?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 18, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> I can avoid durabilty debates  and being called out to bring some feats, what the strongest things are he crushed, by saying he could just stop the air.



But doesn't force choke work by crushing your victim's larynx and suffocating them as if you were actually choking them? I mean, it's still the same principle.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 18, 2011)

Vader can crush battledroids even large ones easily. Though he does'nt need that, he can bypass durability via internal TK attacks like that one guy whom he burnt from the inside out. He's got the ability to read the thoughts of others and then after finding out their worst fear he can make them experience it, he's got the ability to mentally attack opponents directly and if they resist he'll keep attacking till they die of pain unless they have strong mental resistance or something that would substitute as such. 

A dying, older, rusty Yoda TK'd an X wing and Vader is as per word of god 80% of Sidious who was comparable to prime Yoda. If he needs to he could just throw his lightsaber like a boomerang via the force.


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 18, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> But doesn't force choke work by crushing your victim's larynx and suffocating them as if you were actually choking them? I mean, it's still the same principle.



Yeah but nothing keeps Vader from doing it the other way. Just wanted to go shure.



ShikiYakumo said:


> Lol what?



I meant Madara found out about Itachi..


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 18, 2011)

> Originally posted by *Shadow of the Empire*
> Xizor left his four bodyguards in the antechamber and went into Darth Vader's personal meeting room. The guards were trained in half a dozen forms of handto-hand combat, each armed with a blaster and each an expert shot; still, if Vader wanted to harm him, it wouldn't matter if he took four or forty men with him. The mysterious Force would let Vader block a fired blaster bolt with his lightsaber or his hands, *and he could kill with a gesture, could freeze your lungs or stop your heart, just like that. It was a lesson many had learned the hard way: One did not stand toe-to-toe with Darth Vader and challenge him directly*





> Originally posted by *Coruscant Nights: Jedi Twilight*
> Vader stepped closer to him. "I think you will. In fact, I know you will. You are brave; your record makes that clear. You do not fear death." *He raised his left hand, index finger slightly extended, as if making a point. "But there are far worse things than mere death ...". And before Nick realized what was going on, the Dark Lord was somehow inside his head, a dark shadow interrupting the flow of his thoughts. Theshadow seemed to expand...Nick screamed, and fell into a blackness even more perfect than the eyes of Darth Vader*





> Originally posted by *Coruscant Nights: Jedi Twilght*
> Rhinann took Nick Rostu down to the hangar bay. Rostu was conscious, but silent, staring into the distance. *Rhinann had become somewhat familiar with human facial expressions and body language, and he could tell that Rostu had seen or heard something that had nearly stunned him into a vegetative state. Rhinann shuddered, trying not to think about what horrors Vader had imparted to the human. Whatever they had been, they had left him in such shock that the forcecuffs he was wearing seemed almost superfluous*





> Originally posted by *Coruscant Nights: Jedi Twilight*
> *His mind felt like it had been punched full of holes-holes that let conscious thoughts drain from it as fast as they popped into existence*. Or maybe it was just that the thoughts were too horrible to hold on to for any length of time



Hopefully this will do for now.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2011)

Vader destroys all of them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

Kuma's force push>Vader's still.


----------



## Z (Aug 18, 2011)

Snape is the the best double (or triple) agent here

Kuma might succeed him (doubt it though) but we haven't seen his whole plan


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 18, 2011)

Vader rapes them.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Snape and Vader get fodderized; inb4 somebody brings up some obscure EU shit where Vader Force Chokes a fucking multiverse into submission or something.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Lets be honest here, the Star Wars power inflation did go completely through the roof.
> 
> I mean it's cool and all, but it did.



What are you talking about, Vader flat out states The Force > a planet-busting battle station

It was stated in canon 

And people make the common mistake that Luke was doing all this ridiculous stuff with TK back then, when the first major EU novel had Luke cutting down seven superhuman (faster than peak human speed/reactions) aliens in less than the time it takes a heart to beat. All the stuff with telepathy was pretty much alluded to in the first film.

Leia hearing Luke's telepathic call hundreds of kilometers away, Vader being sensed by Luke a planetary or more system away, Ben talking the psychic death of an entire population in another dimension, etc...That much was intentional by Lucas.


----------



## Sadgoob (Dec 7, 2012)

Meh, I don't think arguing Extended Universe Vader isn't _so_ different from arguing _Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth's_ Lee as _Naruto_ canon. Spin-off work for an already conceived character is distinguishable from the original author's work.  

*EDIT:* Sorry, I didn't even realize I was being a necro-ing bastard.​


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 7, 2012)

what

what the fuck is this stupid necro 

fuck off with this shit


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 7, 2012)

ahhhhhh nikushimi's salty butthurt

like he prolapsed and out came the dead sea

i'm so glad he's gone


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Why delete the message Jane?


----------



## Monna (Dec 7, 2012)

Because Vader is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) any anyone who likes Starwars is semen disposal tank. There. Come at me.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 7, 2012)

^ But if people did come at you, then you would become the semen disposal tank.


----------



## Monna (Dec 7, 2012)

Sasori said:


> ^ But if people did come at you, then you would become the semen disposal tank.


No beacuse I think satar Wars is trash. Can you even read?


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2012)

He's got you here.


----------



## Monna (Dec 7, 2012)

Has so many Star Wars action figurines shoved up their asses that the man queef blood chunks.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 7, 2012)

Posting in a necroed Vader rape thread.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 7, 2012)

This thread will be epic.


----------



## Monna (Dec 7, 2012)

As in Vader gets raped by a thousand over sized dicks, splitting the pathetic excuse of a subhuman in half.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Move to JBD?


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 7, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> As in Vader gets raped by a thousand over sized dicks, splitting the pathetic excuse of a subhuman in half.



Vader would force crush all the dicks and mourn over the amount of his precious time that was wasted. If the dicks want action I hear Sasuke's boyfreind dumped him recently.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Monna (Dec 7, 2012)

Vader swallows piss. He's a fat trailer park bitch with a lot of kids.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 7, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Vader swallows piss. He's a fat trailer park bitch with a lot of kids.



You need to speak louder I can't hear you over the sound of Vader sitting in his seat, drinking fine wine while simultaneously schooling everyone involved here with his free hand.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Someone got negged. He must have rustled some jimmies.



VS



Throwing more coals to the fire.


----------



## Hullo (Dec 7, 2012)

Vader > Kuma > Gin > Itachi > Snape

As far as power goes.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 7, 2012)

Byakuya > Vader.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 7, 2012)

Me > necro'd thread.


----------

